# Perrysburg, OH - Replacement tailgate salter



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Older carbon steel Swenson replacement tailgate salter for central hydraulics. It was a back up that functioned as it should and is no longer needed. Needs to go. $300. I will not ship and I don't have time to deliver.


----------

